# Choices choices



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi I need some advice for experienced wfb players.
I want to start an army to play when the new rules come out.
I have a short list based on how much i like the look of the armies. they are Wood elves, lizard men and warriors of chaos.
my question is how do they play and what would you recommend.
thanks in advance


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I play Lizardmen currently. From what I have heard (rumor wise), Lizardmen will be affected moderately by the rules. We will take a hit on the skirmishers (having to rank up 1 inch apart) but we will gain the ability to double tap the blowdarts (2 shots) at no penalty. Skinks also gain the ability to always stand and shoot. skirmishers lose the 360 line of sight for a 90 degree arc. Our saurus with spears *may* be able to fight in three ranks (or it could be only 1 attack for 2nd and 3rd rank-currently we attack in 2 ranks with 2 attacks). Other than that, we will still be a major force in the magic phase. 

I have also heard (no proof of it) that all armies can bring lords in games of less than 2k. 

I am looking forward to the new rules.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Tactically I think that the Woodelves will be the hardest hit of the three armies you've mentioned as the new edition seems to nerf MSU and skirmish type armies while favouring big blocks of infantry.
Chaos and lizardmen will probably need a little adjustment but do have solid core infantry to build around.


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for that I wanted to buy a battalion and hero before new rules as i dont like playing unpainted and as i have never played WFB only 40k I havent got a clue.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Not having the new rulebook is a handicap, but here's my take a9for what it's worth):

Wood Elves heavy into shooting, not so much melee, and magic that's more manipulative as opposed to mega death. A fluid play style more suited to not losing as opposed to tabling your opponent.
Lizardmen are competitive in shooting, magic and melee. They take a hit in initiative, but the cold blooded rule can be a lifesaver. All in all a well rounded army.
Warriors of Chaos are all about magic and melee, shooting is an afterthought. They are good at what they do, but they shoot about as well as dwarfs cast spells.

For a first WFB army, I'd probably rank lizards as first, WoC second, and Woodies last;unless you're really into a challenge, then I'd reverse the order.
I've played and played against all three, so I'm not just blowin' smoke.


----------



## Nitetime (Jun 7, 2010)

Short answer: WoC! These guys will do great in 8th Edition.


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

Right thanks I have made up my mind.
Its not going to be chaos as I am not excited about painting them.
Its not going to be Wood elfs as Neilbattle and Durzod have advised not for first army (shame the painting did excite me - second army for sure though).
Lizardmen it is then - next time Im near a GW outlet I will pick up an army book.


----------

